# Welchen port verwendet step7 bei ethernet?



## Markus (16 Juli 2003)

hi,

wenn ich eine s7 über eine ethernet verbindung anspreche, über welche ports wird da kommuniziert? bzw. welche müssen im firmennetzwerk geforwardet werden damit ich von außen übers internet auf die steuerung komme?


----------



## Zottel (16 Juli 2003)

ISO über TCP nach RFC 1006 benutzt Port 102.


----------



## Markus (16 Juli 2003)

ok, danke!


----------

